# What radio do you use for vicious miui ICS



## GlenSilvestre (Dec 15, 2011)

I'm using stock radio and I noticed my 4g speed is farely low


----------



## Turdbogls (Jun 7, 2011)

I am using the 802 radio currently. seems to be working great for me. but i will probably try out the latest radio once it is available.

just ran a speed test
2 bars signal
4G
in my office
i got 138ms Ping
7.97Mbps down
2.48Mbps up.
pretty average for me.

right outside my office i average about 12 down 4 up


----------



## GlenSilvestre (Dec 15, 2011)

That's something similar I got at my job but it keeps going to 3mbps what's the average mbps anyway


----------

